# Looks Like the Wait for UK OPPO BDP-93's Just Got a Little Bit Longer



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-11893522
From BBC: "Blu-ray players worth a total of £90,000 have been stolen from business premises near Norwich.

The 180 boxed players were taken from a building on Hellesdon industrial estate some time between 1600 GMT on Sunday and 0900 GMT on Monday.

They are labelled OPPO BD UK 93, a model which is yet to be released in the UK, officers said.

Anyone who has been offered a player in suspicious circumstances should contact police."

I hope this does not delay the Release of this amazing BDP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

That is a big blow for us here in the UK Jack :rant:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I hope the Culprits are found soon. There is no one I want to have the new OPPO more than you. I am quite impressed with it and I hope availability is not delayed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> I hope the Culprits are found soon. There is no one I want to have the new OPPO more than you. I am quite impressed with it and I hope availability is not delayed.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I think the only players I would could consider upgrading to would be the new Oppo's, they seem to have everything including the right price too


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

recruit said:


> I think the only players I would could consider upgrading to would be the new Oppo's, they seem to have everything including the right price too


John,
I agree and hope you procure one soon. Would love to have your insights about this Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

